# Feed recipe for milking does



## afptl (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi All,
I am a newbie from KY! We don't show, but use the milk here for the family and other animals. 
I am looking for a recipe for a good dairy goat feed that the local feed mill will milk up for me. Of course, one that will help produce more milk! 
I have used the Tractor supply goat grain (not medicated) and the Southern States goat grain mixed with some cattle dairy pellets. My goats did not like the TSC grain as much as they do the southern states. I am going to try to crunch some numbers on the feed as well.
In the past, the local guy mix worked out to be a little cheaper price and a better quality feed. 
Hadn't milked for over a year here (bad buck) so I wanted to think it all over what I am doing for dairy feed.
Any one chime in here with some ideas? thanks much and God Bless, Ann


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do a search, there is a thread on a "recipe" for a homemade goat feed.


----------

